# الطائرات الإسرائيلية



## شيراد الجزائر (26 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذه مخططات الطائرتين الإسرائيليتين كفير و لافـــي
الأولى كانت تطويرا (إن صح التعبير) لطائرة الميراج 5 بمحركات أمريكية . . .


----------



## جاسر (27 أبريل 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جعل الله كيدهم في نحرهم

شكراً لك


----------



## 3adel (28 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
الطائرة الصهيونية كفير هي سرقة لأحد نماذج الميراج الفرنسية ليس إلا
حتى أن البصمات الفرنسية واضحة جدا في التصميم
...........


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (29 أبريل 2008)

مخططات الطائرة ليست مسروقة أو مستوحاة بل هي دعم تقني تلقته إسرائيل من حليفتها فرنسا

ملف مرفق للمقارنة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (29 أبريل 2008)

أستسمحكم لقد قارنتها بميراج IV و الأصح أنها إعادة لميراج III وهذا هو الملف الصحيح
وهذا رابط للمقارنة بين جميع أنواع المقاتلات (الموقع بالفرنسية)
http://avions.legendaires.free.fr/comparateur.php?comp1=mirage3&comp2=kfir


----------



## م المصري (30 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك يا شيراد


----------



## 3adel (6 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
إلى إخينا شيراد الجزائر
أشكرك جدا على هدا المجهود و بخصوص طائرات الكيان الصهيوني فإنهم يتبعون المدارس الغربية في التصميم و التجهيز بدرجة كبيرة.
لعلمك فإن مشاهير مهندسي التصميم الصهاينة - و هو نفس إختصاصي حاليا - يكون تكوينهم الهندسي الأساسي في كلية تخنيون في تل أبيب و هي كلية درس بها عند القوم مهندسون مشهورون في مجالات متعددة - تقريبا نفس نمودج MIT الأمريكية - لكن عقلية بني إسرائيل هي هي : لا أنكر كفاءة بعض مهندسي الطيران الإسرائيليين و هو أمر رأيته أمامي و بطريقة مباشرة, لكنهم أهم شيء يتعلمونه في كلية تخنيون هي السرقة العلمية و بإحتراف و هو أمر كشفه مهندس طيران إسرائيلي شاب مختص في ال Avioniques لأحد أصدقائنا في فرنسا كان مساهم معنا في بعض بحوث تعديل نمودج إحدى الطائرات الأروبية, بل و تساهم مخابراتهم الموساد في دلك
في موضوع KFIR أو حتى Mirage4 , لعلمك فإنها عندما كانت في مرحلة تجريب ال prototype : وجد فريق التصميم بعض المشاكل تمثل في إهتزازات Vibrations تهز الطائرة عرضيا transversal عند تجاوز السرعة 1 Mach رغم الدراسة المنجزة, و أخيرا قرر فريق التصميم لتفادي دلك تعديل هيكلي في أطراف أجنحة الرفع modification des bords marginaux و ربحا لوقت الإنتاج - إد تتطلب العملية كلفة زائدة- قرر الفريق الإستعانة ببحث دكتوراة أنجزه - و نفتخر بدلك - مهندس طيران مصري كان يعمل في سلاح الجو المصري و بالفعل دهب الفريق بعيدا إد استدعي المهندس المصري ليساهم في حل المشكل و هو ما تم بنجاح.
علم الصهاينة - عن طريق جواسيسهم المهندسون- بكفاءة أخينا المهندس المصري , لدلك لما سرقوا النمودج و قالوا هاهي الطائرة Kfir قرروا خلال الإختبار إختطاف المهندس المصري ليكون جاهزا عند أي تعديل أو حل مشكل, و هو ماتم فعلا لكن أظن أن الأمر كان مخططا أيضا من طرف المخابرات المصرية في إطار فصل من الصراع مع الموساد, كما أظن أيضا أنه تم إنتاج فيلم مصري يروي القصة لكن مع إختلافات مع الحقيقة لضرورات درامية كما حدث مع مسلسل رأفت الهجان.
إخواني في الله , خصوصا مهندسي الطيران المسلمين, أغلب بلداننا لا تملك صناعة الطائرات رغم وجود كفاءات كبيرة في المجال, فنحن ساهمنا كثيرا في أبحاث التصميم لطائراتهم و قدمنا حلولا كثيرة لمشاكل تقنية صعبة , كان أولى أن تستفيد منها أمتنا........لكن..........


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (6 مايو 2008)

أخي سياسة اليهود الكل يعلمها من عهد سيدنا موسى إلى اليوم . . . ولكن لهم إضراض يقتدى به . . .
لحظ معي قصتهم مع طائرة Nesher
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IAI_Nesher
فبالرغم من الحظر الدي فرضته فرنسا إلى أنهم تمكنو من تطوير إحدى نماذج الميراج . . . 
مع عدم إغفال تعاطف مصانع داسو مع القضية الصهيونية


----------



## م المصري (7 مايو 2008)

3adel قال:


> السلام عليكم
> إلى إخينا شيراد الجزائر
> أشكرك جدا على هدا المجهود و بخصوص طائرات الكيان الصهيوني فإنهم يتبعون المدارس الغربية في التصميم و التجهيز بدرجة كبيرة.
> لعلمك فإن مشاهير مهندسي التصميم الصهاينة - و هو نفس إختصاصي حاليا - يكون تكوينهم الهندسي الأساسي في كلية تخنيون في تل أبيب و هي كلية درس بها عند القوم مهندسون مشهورون في مجالات متعددة - تقريبا نفس نمودج MIT الأمريكية - لكن عقلية بني إسرائيل هي هي : لا أنكر كفاءة بعض مهندسي الطيران الإسرائيليين و هو أمر رأيته أمامي و بطريقة مباشرة, لكنهم أهم شيء يتعلمونه في كلية تخنيون هي السرقة العلمية و بإحتراف و هو أمر كشفه مهندس طيران إسرائيلي شاب مختص في ال Avioniques لأحد أصدقائنا في فرنسا كان مساهم معنا في بعض بحوث تعديل نمودج إحدى الطائرات الأروبية, بل و تساهم مخابراتهم الموساد في دلك
> ...


 
مشاركه قيمه بالفعل ...... اخي عادل و قد ذكرتنا بالدكتور المهندس الضابط في القوات الجويه المصريه الذي نجحت المخابرات المصريه بدسه بين الاسرائليين كعالم مصري مختطف ...... و قد نجح الرجل في تعطيل مشروع هذه الطائرة كثيرا .... 

المشكلة اخي اني احترم بشده النموذج الاسرائيلي في التعاطي مع مفردات البحث العلمي و تقديسهم للعلماء و ايمانهم العميق بأن العلم طريق التفوق ثم اصرارهم علي المضي قدما في هذا الطريق حتي تفوقوا في بعض التخصصات الدقيقه علي الدوله الراعيه لهم و الاكبر في مجال التقدم العلمي (امريكا) ............ بينما ارثي علي حالنا الغارق في غياهب الجهل المطبق و تسابقنا في اهدار مواردنا البشرية ............... و تفرغ العلماء لدينا للصراع علي الالقاب و المناصب و المستنير او الطموح منهم يجد ضالته في الهروب الي مناخ صحي ينمو فيه بدون مبيدات 

اتمني ان نحتذي بالعدو ..... اتمني


----------

